# Neue Bereifung für X-Control gesucht



## Robert01 (21. August 2011)

An meinem 2009er X-Control steht in diesem Herbst/Winter ein Wechsel der Bereifung an. 
Gerade die letzten Touren mit ein paar Kollegen haben gezeigt, dass ich mit meinen momentan aufgezogenen Conti RaceKings hoffnungslos unterlegen bin. 

Okay, das war mir nicht neu und eigentlich stand fest, dass es jetzt ein Satz X-King Protection wird. Mittelweile bin ich allerdings am überlegen, ob ich vorn nicht doch auf einen MountainKing setzen sollte.

Ein durchdrehendes Hinterrad ist das eine, ein wegschmierendes Vorderrad ist aus aktueller Erfahrung allerdings deutlich schmerzhafter...

Welche Kombis fahrt ihr an euren X-Controls?

Gruß Robert


----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

Das gehört ins Technik/Laufräder Forum. Da gibts massenhaft Reifendiskussionen. 

Ein Touren-Fully verlangt nach einer bestimmten Bereifung, od da jetzt Lapierre, Cube oder Cannondale auf dem Rahmen steht ist völlig egal.

Nix für ungut, aber sonst haben wir hier bald nen zweites und völlig sinnloses Technik-Unterforum

LG,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert01 (22. August 2011)

Auch wenns mir tierisch stinkt, du hast natürlich Recht.

Daher spare ich mir den Kommentar, der mir beinahe herausgerutscht wäre und stelle meine Frage im richtigen Unterforum.
Kannst ja mal schauen, ob ich dort alles richtig mache.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MHDH (13. September 2011)

Ich fahr nobby nic und bin eig sehr zufrieden... 
Gruß Max


----------



## Robert01 (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke Max,

ich habe mich für folgende Kombi entschieden: vorn Conti MountainKingII 2.2, hinten X-King 2.2, beide in der Protection-Variante. 
Und es war genau das, was ich gesucht habe. 
Im Vergleich zu meinen alten Race-Kings unendlich viel Grip (was Wunder) und mein Vertrauen zum Vorderrad wächst wieder 
Und die Kombi rollt auch noch gut. Perfekt.

Jetzt habe ich das Thema doch noch einmal angefasst. Hoffentlich gibt das keinen Ärger...

Gruß Robert


----------



## eviltubbie (17. Oktober 2011)

@RObert01

Gute Wahl, fahre die gleiche Kombi (nur Tubeless) und bin auch sehr zufrieden....


----------

